# personal chef associations



## fromthecookery (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi to all of the personal and private chefs out there!

I have this post up also on the professional chef forum with no response so I thought this might be a better place to post it (I can't figure out how to remove it from there.

My name is Dania I'm a personal vegetarian (actually pescatarian) chef. I have a successful personal chef business and I am currently leading my business through a few changes and as part of it decided to join one of the personal chef associations out there.

Basically I'm debating between APPCA and USPCA.

Some of my expectations from the membership/association:

an active members board that would provide support

provide software or internet based platform for client and recipe management (I'm a mac user and all the software I found is for window users)

offer (reliable) liability insurance

...and also, helping with free listing/advertising never hurts.

I am not looking for place that would teach me how to cook or to provide me with recipes.

I would love to hear the input from any members of these associations (or any other that I didn't mention).

Many thanks!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I've been a member of A.P.P.C.A. since 2000 and highly recommend joinin. Give Candy Wallace, Executive Director a call.

*American Personal & Private Chef Association*
4572 Delaware Street
San Diego, CA 92116
800-644-8389
619-294-2436
[email protected]

IIRC, as an operating personal chef, you may qualify to bypass some of the normal training requirements.

A.P.P.C.A. provides access to a web based Personal Chef Office that provides client, business, and recipe management.


----------



## fromthecookery (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Pete! I am planing on contacting Candy but I thought to first hear a non biased opinion. Do you find the members board to be useful/active? Are you insured through the association and if so, do you recommend it? Thanks!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

First, I'm DEFINITELY not "unbiased", I investigated the other organizations and found them to be either too "rah-rah and gossipy" or "do it our way". APPCA provides guidance and assistance to help you develop and grow YOUR business the way YOU want to. On top of that, APPCA is affiliated with ACF for certification, if that is the direction you want to go.

Members posting on the forums are VERY helpful and friendly without being gossipy.

Though APPCA offers access to insurance, each member carries their own, thus avoiding the "pooled limits" that organizational insurance policies incur. In other words YOU are protected to the full limits of YOUR policy and do not have to worry about anyone else.


----------



## fromthecookery (Jul 29, 2010)

That was a very helpful answer! Thank you Pete.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

You're welcome, glad to be of help.


----------



## mauifreshchef (Aug 25, 2010)

Aloha. Just found this site. One thing that I am also looking for is a forum or organization with other personal chefs or just chefs. I started my business over 2 1/2 years ago and am also deciding if I should join one of the Associations.  Right now I'm leaning towards the American Personal & Private Chef Association based on some of the comments by members. It's amazing how the personal/private chef business is growing.  And yes, even with the economy!!!  There are many opportunities for anyone with vision and ability to be adapatable and flexible.  Flexibility in this business is key!  That's why I love it. One day I could be teaching 2 mothers and their daughters how to make cupcakes or surprising a wife and extended family on her 18th wedding anniversary.  Being flexible and loving what you do is key.  I too feel there is a need for camaraderie and associations supporting what we do is a good thing. And if you don't like what you get after a year then you don't have to renew.  That's my two cents!  Aloha from Maui.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

As a 10 year member of A.P.P.C.A., I highly recommend it.

If you have any questions, fire away.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

it's interesting to read that there are so many of you that have been personal cheffing for years and NOW want to join a group.....

Do any of you belong to groups in your locale?


----------



## purecream (Apr 23, 2007)

PCing in Australia is growing but how substantially, I wouldn't know. We don't have any professional alliances to join when it comes to Personal Cheffing.

It's enough work just keeping clients happy and staying on top of the admin side of things.

Still, I wouldn't mind being a part of an American alliance. I should look into that again. (Had previous chats with Candy) /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif It would be comforting just to have some support and not feel so alone downunder!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Probably the biggest advantage of belonging to a group/association is the fact that someone else has probably been faced with the same problem that is perplexing you and has found a solution that works, or for that matter, the 10 solutions that DON'T work, thus saving you time, effort, and disappointment /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif

Besides, it is always nice to have someplace to VENT when things go crazy and CROW when the stars align and things go right!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

cheftalk is a super place for personal chefs to ask questions, we've got several regulars who have been PCing for many years....no dues, but subscription is an inexpensive way of paying back the owners.


----------



## chef leanne (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi,

I was a member of USPCA for many years, I am about to switch to the other organization this year.  I believe the USPCA is very limited to what they offer us members.

Hope this helps.

Chef Leanne


----------



## chef matt74 (Sep 18, 2015)

Just called APPCIA today at 3:45pm EST.  The woman who answer refused to give her name, was downright rude.  Being Deaf myself, I requested if the association to input captions on all of the videos and she said no, she does not want to.  Under the American Disability Act, upon request, the business has to provide accommodations to its membership.  Stating that she only has two employees does not qualify for an exception, when there are more than 15 paying members in the association. In addition, she also stated that the association just went bankrupt.  So be wary of joining the group.  I will reach out to a Civil Rights lawyer in this regards for discrimination and abrupt regard for providing accommodation as requested under the ADA.


----------

